# lightest coloured substrate



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all! 

Can you please let me know which substrate out there is the lightest in colour? not sure if there is a white one...

Onyx comes in red
EcoComplete is dark

also, can i use crushed marble as a substrate??


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Onyx is grey. That is probably one of the lightest colored substrates.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

does grey look better aesthetically or black (ecocomplete)?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have used pool sand which is a tan color, some brands come in white.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

trenac said:


> I have used pool sand which is a tan color, some brands come in white.


and do you just use the pool sand or do you use this as a top up for something else underneath?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I used *First Layer Pure Laterite* underneath the sand.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks trenac... now let me find laterite here in aust...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If not, maybe you can find something similar. I also use Seachem root tabs for extra root nutrition. not pool sand

Let me clarify my previous post... I use Pool _filter_ sand,not pool sand. There may be a difference.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

found it, so laterite is a fertiliser?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Glad you found it... It's a clay, something like flourite, that provides nutrients to the plant roots.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

if i understand correctly, i can use any type of gravel and just add fertiliser and the plants will grow?

i currently have small white quartz pebbles as gravel for my fish only tank... can i still use that?? or will quartz mess with the ph?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

quartz is inert i believe, but i wouldnt use it for your plants. You will need some sort of root suplements. For light substrates I like pool filter sand and laterite as previously mentioned.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks Sir_BlackhOle. and thanks all for helping me understand the substrate business...


----------



## Dino Copella (Jul 11, 2005)

Let it be stated that there is a major distinction between pool filter sand and diatomaceous earth. Using DE as substrate would be a major disaster. [-X


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Dino Copella said:


> Let it be stated that there is a major distinction between pool filter sand and diatomaceous earth. Using DE as substrate would be a major disaster. [-X


Sorry Dino, what is Diatomaceous earth?


----------



## Dino Copella (Jul 11, 2005)

Diatomaceous earth made up of the fossilized shells of diatoms, tiny sea creatures that are actually a form of algae. The bulk percentage of DE is silica.

Here's Wikipedia's more extensive version:

Diatomaceous earth, also known as diatomite, kieselguhr, kieselgur, and Celite, is a naturally occurring, soft, chalk-like, sedimentary rock mineral that is easily crumbled into a fine white to off-white powder. This powder has an abrasive feeling similar to pumice powder and is very light-weight due to its high porosity. It is made primarily of silica and consists of fossilized remains of diatoms, a type of hard-shelled algae. It is used as a filtration aid, as a mild abrasive, as a mechanical insecticide, as an absorbent for liquids, as cat litter, and as a component of dynamite.

Yeah, it's pure white, but I wouldn't use it in an aquarium. I only bring it up because DE is my old pool's mechanical fitration tool, sometimes labeled something along the lines of "pool filter sand", which was previously stated in this thread. Maybe I'm wrong and we're talking about the same substance...can someone vouch for this?


----------

